# DIY Draw Board



## wussowb (Apr 30, 2014)

How do you plan on using your handle for the winch? Looks to me like it's in the wrong side of the winch to be usable.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

wussowb said:


> How do you plan on using your handle for the winch? Looks to me like it's in the wrong side of the winch to be usable.


He can re-mount the winch
and have the winch rotated 180 degrees, so the lever is in the back...away from the bow.

This way, the handle can be up on top.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

My next addition to my gear will be building one like yours Alan!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

wussowb said:


> How do you plan on using your handle for the winch? Looks to me like it's in the wrong side of the winch to be usable.


If that's the HF winch I think it is, it has a ratchet action that would work like he has it installed.

http://www.harborfreight.com/manual-strap-winch-95541.html


----------



## Beat~ (Jun 24, 2014)

ok i'm kind of new to archery, what is the use and/or feature of a draw board.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Beat~ said:


> ok i'm kind of new to archery, what is the use and/or feature of a draw board.


one primary reason for a draw board is to allow you to watch the cam rotation/timing of the bow. since the winch locks, you can stop the draw at any point to compare top and bottom cams to check timing.

a secondary benefit is to allow measurement from bottom of peep to arrow on one bow so you can setup a second bow with the same measurement even if they have different axle to axle dimensions.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Beat~ said:


> ok i'm kind of new to archery, what is the use and/or feature of a draw board.


Cam timing, draw length measurement, etc.

They are a valuable tool for tuning a bow, but can be kinda space consuming and aren't need a lot. I have mine hinged from the ceiling of my shop & only lower it down when needed. 

I even have my bow press on a hinged panel so I can swing it against the wall & free up work bench space when it's not in use.

Having my draw board & press mounted this way also allows for easy access to both sides of the bow - handy for working on both left & right handed bows.


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice and simple, I like it!


----------



## Ouztse (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey guys I am relatively new here but just one recommendation is to take a nock and place on the string like it was a arrow so you don't pull the loop knots together. I have do it with out it and the knots are hard to get back in place. Just My .02.

Eric


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Ouztse said:


> Hey guys I am relatively new here but just one recommendation is to take a nock and place on the string like it was a arrow so you don't pull the loop knots together. I have do it with out it and the knots are hard to get back in place. Just My .02.
> 
> Eric


If your loop is moving when drawing the bow without an arrow nocked, then it ain't tied tight enough LoL.
Having your loop knots move anytime is not good for consistant shooting.
Get the knots tighter, also maybe consider using tied nock points and put the loop outside of these.

Kev


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

EnglishKev said:


> If your loop is moving when drawing the bow without an arrow nocked, then it ain't tied tight enough LoL.
> Having your loop knots move anytime is not good for consistant shooting.
> Get the knots tighter, also maybe consider using tied nock points and put the loop outside of these.
> 
> Kev


Good advice in my opinion, but one more thing to consider. If your serving is not properly installed (loose), no matter how tight you tie the loop, it won't be stable. 

Best of luck to each of you.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

bbjavelina said:


> Good advice in my opinion, but one more thing to consider. If your serving is not properly installed (loose), no matter how tight you tie the loop, it won't be stable.
> 
> Best of luck to each of you.


I use Proline exclusively for my strings, never get any serving problems so loop movement ain't an issue:wink:

Kev


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

EnglishKev said:


> I use Proline exclusively for my strings, never get any serving problems so loop movement ain't an issue:wink:
> 
> Kev


Got ya'. I use bbjavelina strings exclusively on my bows. :wink: Never had an issue as well, but some OEM strings could have. Thought it was worth a mention.


----------



## Ouztse (Jul 28, 2010)

Kev you are right and I agree. I definitely learned from that mistake. I now do as you suggested and tie nock points and loop on the outside of them. I also watch a youtube video that said with the nock on the string you can tell if it is getting pinched at full draw. Does that make sense?

Eric


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Cam timing, draw length measurement, etc.
> 
> They are a valuable tool for tuning a bow, but can be kinda space consuming and aren't need a lot. I have mine hinged from the ceiling of my shop & only lower it down when needed.
> 
> ...


I'd like to see some pictures of your mounts. I've been thinking of doing this in my workshop, haven't gone through with it yet.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

nuts&bolts said:


> He can re-mount the winch
> and have the winch rotated 180 degrees, so the lever is in the back...away from the bow.
> 
> This way, the handle can be up on top.


Ok, curiosity has the better of me. so what do you have hiding under the blanket? [emoji55]


----------



## MJForce (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd also like to see the press and draw board mount. I have the items mounted on 2x8's which then can be mounted to a bench. But hinged from the ceiling would be interesting. 
Also...that blanket? What's under there.


----------



## P&YREAPER (Oct 14, 2010)

i have a question about these two draw board examples. In both versions I see that the winch is mounted in a way that it is pulling upward and NOT in a direct perpendicular (straight back) motion. Is there a reason for this? I'm getting ready to build my own and want to do it right, I'm not saying these are done wrong.......just asking.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

GrayTech said:


> Ok, curiosity has the better of me. so what do you have hiding under the blanket? [emoji55]


You beat me to it, as I was going to ask the same thing!!! :clap2:


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

wussowb said:


> How do you plan on using your handle for the winch? Looks to me like it's in the wrong side of the winch to be usable.


 would it make a difference if he turned the board around to put the handle on top or is there not enough room between the handle stud and the board??


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

P&YREAPER said:


> i have a question about these two draw board examples. In both versions I see that the winch is mounted in a way that it is pulling upward and NOT in a direct perpendicular (straight back) motion. Is there a reason for this? I'm getting ready to build my own and want to do it right, I'm not saying these are done wrong.......just asking.


The winch is offset to pull in a more direct line with the dloop. Similar to when drawing the bow by hand.


----------



## Jimmy Sticks (Apr 7, 2014)

Thought I would post a pic of my draw board set up along with my press that I finished last week.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Just finished mine tonight....... $24 worm winch from Harbor Freight and $6 metal ruler from Hobby Lobby, 
I did not use the braided cable with the winch, opted for 3/8" rope instead. 
Double nut instead of handle so I can use electric driver. . 










Will most likely trade out the rope for smaller diameter or a strap... still looking into it.


----------

